# Dipping my wife's cruze



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Not a big fan of the pink, but looking good so far.

APCruze has some competition.

Check out this pink one.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cr...l-march-14-cotm-vote-poll-2-a.html#post905561


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's looking good so far , nice job!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

I only put the pink because my wife loves pink and it goes really great with the stock gray metallic.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I will warn you, lots of haters of the pink... I get it all the time, same situation though, it's my wife's primary vehicle, but it keeps her happy...


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

APCruze said:


> I will warn you, lots of haters of the pink... I get it all the time, same situation though, it's my wife's primary vehicle, but it keeps her happy...


Yep I have her interior pink also. And as long as she's happy, I'm happy. And she loves it. So much she wants more now lol.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Saying this as a female -- I hate pink anything on a vehicle. But you did a very nice job, glad your lady is digging it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm another non-pink fan unless its on a Cadillac.  However, I also say go for it if you like it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With all of this written about pink accoutrement . Does AP Win Last Months COTM ?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

That bottom grill painted pink would like sick too


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dippin'&Cruzin' said:


> I only put the pink because my wife loves pink and it goes really great with the stock gray metallic.


LOL then you fit in well with APCruze as it's his wife's car too.

O/T what are you driving when you aren't modifying the Wife's Cruze?


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> That bottom grill painted pink would like sick too


That's what I told my wife and now this weekend she's wanting my to do that pink too. Then I'm doing her bowties on her hubcaps pink too. The one thing I like the most is it shines in the sun because of the silver metalizer I put over the pink.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> LOL then you fit in well with APCruze as it's his wife's car too.
> 
> O/T what are you driving when you aren't modifying the Wife's Cruze?


Right now I'm driving a 2005 Dodge Stratus. While I save some money to get me a cruze too.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's some pics in the sun.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I plasti dipped my center caps too


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea the center caps being done looks a lot better!!!! A little accent to the overall look of the vehicle.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not doing the whole center cap I'm just doing the bowtie till I can get more plasti dip to do the whole hubcaps because I don't want to start and run out of pink half way through the hubcaps.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the bow tie in pink but not feeling the fog covers. I would recommend instead to do the Chrome surrounding the grill and somehow get another line in the bottom grille. Just a surround line.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Mick said:


> I like the bow tie in pink but not feeling the fog covers. I would recommend instead to do the Chrome surrounding the grill and somehow get another line in the bottom grille. Just a surround line.


Right now my wife wants to keep the chrome that's why I did the fog covers. She wants the bottom grill but doesn't know what it will look like but that's the good thing about plastic dip. If you don't like it just peel it off.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the back done too.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice! It's looking good now lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Very nice! It's looking good now lol.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Thanks. I've still got a few things she wants. Like the cruze emblem, door handles, and a few other places. I'll have more pics as I finish.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Might as well just paint the whole thing pink now lol


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Might as well just paint the whole thing pink now lol


I would if she would let me lol


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the cruze emblem done yesterday.


----------

